# Walk away split



## Tenbears

Since it is the queen right box that has lost the foragers I would not be too concerned as there really will not be a decline to the bees from what they are now. The queen will build up replacements quickly. Nurse bees become foragers almost daily so although your field forces are low now they will rebound in a few weeks. at most I would give the hive a frame of pollen and honey to tide them over. 

The remaining box can be split and each split allowed to requeen. I find it better to maintain the balance by simply moving one split to a location better than 3 miles away. Penning the bees up does help some, but does not guarantee 100% orientation. And many will return to the original location. But as all things in beekeeping. we do what we must!


----------



## WRLCPA

Thanks you ten bears. Not what I was thinking, that makes it even more simple. I have two queens sitting on my kitchen table to requeen the splits tonight or tomorrow AM. I will open the queen right hive this evening and be done!


----------

